# video from 1-21-2011



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Here some video I shot while plowing a church lot.
Dino


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

plowking35;1207471 said:


> Here some video I shot while plowing a church lot.
> Dino


Nice videos, Good size lot, you must get good bucks for itpayup. I would like to get a lot that size and maybe get rid of some driveways.
Nice Job!Thumbs Up


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Great vids!


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice Videos! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just he built in video camera on my 1st generation Droid.
I have more videos but they were shot with the phone vertical and I can find how to flip them. If I post them they are sideways.
Was looking for a free video editing program. Anyone know of one.
Dino


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

How did you hold the camera? I have a iphone 4 i'd like to try to take a few videos on the next storm.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a windshield dock for the phone. I drilled a hole in the back of it to allow the lens to be clear. Took about 5 minutes while waiting for snow to accumulate.
I will get a pic.
Dino


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Windshield dock


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

1-25-2011 video


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

plowking35;1213781 said:


> 1-25-2011 video


Nice video, great quality!Thumbs Up


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Video of snow relocation


----------

